

Ask HN: Which android phone to buy? - jakubbarnes

I am thinking about buying an android phone, but deciding which is a surprisingly difficult task right now (to someone to knows little about the history/future of the phones). I have seen this come up on HN here in the past, but since the Android market changes so quickly, I think it is appropriate to rediscuss.<p>Points I am considering:<p>-I prefer Verizon, would settle for AT&#38;T, and I may be able to make an argument for T-mobile if the monthly rates are significantly less (for Nexus One only)<p>-Don't like physical keyboards<p>-Must be upgradeable to android 2.2 today. Also, how will phones today deal with upgrade to 3.0 in the future?<p>I don't need this phone in the next week if you think waiting another 1-3 months will make a big difference.
======
kls
The Samsung Galaxy S is the new kid on the block. After purchasing the Galaxy
Tab and seeing the craftsmanship that went into it, I would say that the S
would be my phone of choice, but it lack one feature that I want and that is a
physical keyboard. I am a big guy with broad fingers the onscreen keyboard is
a pain for me on small devices. But I would say if the quality of the S is a
good as the Tab it is probably the highest quality Android phone on the
market. It is already at 2.1 and they say it will be upgradable to at least
the next two versions of Android.

------
ljf
Don't want to sound like a broken record (see my other comments) but really
happy with the Dell Streak, and it's huge 5 inch screen.

Does everything that you ask, though 2.2 will be out this year, so 1.6 at the
moment (2.1 here in the UK).

It meets the min specs of the 3.0 (or 2.3 if you believe the latest rumours)
but not had the word from Dell that is will def get this update yet (same for
nearly all current phones).

Any questions let me know - but in all I am really happy with it, and barely
use my home PC any more.

------
pierrefar
I got the Desire HD earlier this week on T-Mobile in the UK and it is AMAZING!

------
yanw
The 'Nexus S' is rumored to be unveiled this month, Gingerbread Android (2.3)
Samsung device.

